# Optimus Fighting Championship Ltd



## OptimusFCltd (Oct 10, 2009)

I am running a MMA show within the North East of England next year. This will become a regular event throughout the next and following years at several locations within and around the UK based upon fights within various weight categories.

Ex-UFC Fighter Ian the Machine Freeman will be hosting the events and an ex-Pride & ex-UFC Hall of Famer Heavyweight will be fighting for the main event.

We are looking for over 18, Amatuers, Semi & Pro fighters of all weight categories, all will be paid.

We are currently awaiting our website to be completed and more information will be posted there in due course.

We are to hold a professional 16 man 85 kg + Tournament over 4 events and the total Prize Fund will be Â£20,000.

Please all people who are interested in participating contact me via this account.


----------



## KANSEIDO (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm interested to compete as amatuer and work my up,been training for a while now. please post some more info, thanx.


----------



## Alessandro Bulldogclan (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm interest in your event. We could provide several fighters (different level Amatuers, Semi & Pro ). Our gym is based in Italy and we would like to introduce ourself in MMA in UK.

I could post you all the information you need.

Bulldogclan Bologna


----------



## micksmithmma (Oct 30, 2009)

im interested although im only 17 when would the event be?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

When are you thinking of this ?

Also, are you just accepting 16 recognised fighters ? or are you willing to have a few spots for new comers ?

I would be making my debut, but would be down to 93kg in a few months ..


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan Severn main eventing ?


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm interested but would love to know dates...


----------



## fiddlersbrother (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey there i have 2 possibly 3......one of them is amateur and the other is semi pro.....please can you send me dates etc because we are definately interested and we are not time wasters!!! email me @ [email protected] soon!!!

Chris Martin

Elite Force MMA and Boxing


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i will fight in ww or mw depending on when its happening and if my coaches think im ready.


----------

